# arbeitsbereich



## mirscho (5. September 2002)

Halli hallo!

Kann mir einer bitte sagen wie man eine Arbeitsbereicheistellung speichert. Ich meine damit, also, wenn ich mir alle Fenster zurecht geruekt habe, wie ich dann das speichern kann, damit ich dies nicht jedesmal neu machen muss...


thx4hlp


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Irgendwie wäre es hilfreich, wenn wir wüßten von welchem Programm Du redest..  Vom Illustrator? hm, dann kann ich Dir nicht helfen.


----------



## mirscho (11. September 2002)

ähemm...ja... 

ja ich meinte den Illu...

naja...muss ich halt jedesmal den arbeitsbereich neu machen...


----------

